# Just little bit of Fun!



## KrishM (Jun 26, 2019)

After reading several geeky, serious and regular feedback posts, i thought of starting a fun thread. This is just to lighten up the atmosphere. Feel free to share 

First one;
The Navigation voice sounds like you are in DMV office waiting for your token number to be called and your hear an announcement;

"Now turn left on Random lane" 

Sounds like "Now serving Window number 12!"



Note: I am brand new TO (3 days) Noticed some seriously funny stuff about Model 3 features. BTW I am a Lexus and Mazda owner, so may be comparing features unconsciously.


----------



## Blue Meanie (Sep 25, 2016)

I was thinking the other day that ONE thing I've never done in my Model 3 is to start driving after having left the parking brake on... I'm sure there are more...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Drove my wife's car today for the first time in months...Does anyone know why Lexus puts the window washer control where reverse should be?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Last time I drove someone else’s ICE car, I was rolling down a road and complaing about the lack of regen. It freaked out the passengers a little bit.

In another ICE car, I had to move it from a street to a driveway, and then I put it in park and got out. The engine was still running, and I had to hop back in and turn it off. There were no passengers that time.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

on a trip with my sister earlier this year, we had a Lexus rental from Las Vegas to Phoenix (then a Model 3 rental for the week in PHX). When we got in the rental, my sister asked "What are you doing!?" as I took a pix of the huge assortment of buttons, knobs, gauges.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i keep turning on the wipers in my XC60 hybrid instead of shifting to/from reverse. And I may have left it turned on (but in park) because the dang thing is stone dead quiet when running on electrics  Fortunately it chimes a reminder at me if i were to ever do that... sigh.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

I had to drive a minivan to pick up some furniture and it was like driving a bus and I was tense the whole time. I was at a stoplight and I almost took my foot off the brake (I'm used to using HOLD) and I'm glad I didn't or I would have hit the person crossing the street. I'm completely spoiled now and was relieved to get back into my 3!


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Parked my car yesterday with *121* miles on the battery. Not plugged in. After sleeping for the day, it showed 128 miles. There was a slight chance of thunderstorms in the forecast. Did my car pick up a little of that Back to the Future 1.21GW lightning power?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Whenever I get into a horse and buggy (otherwise known as ICE vehicle), I have to keep the voice in my head saying..........."YOU are driving now, MUST maintain awareness, MUST use the brake pedal, MUST hold the brake pedal to remain still, and DON'T forget to turn the stupid thing off because it's too dumb to do it for you!"


----------



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

What always gets me is the shifts. Now granted that the corporate pool vehicles we share are all the cheapest things that the transportation department could find - Transit Connects with nothing, no power locks, no power windows, the smallest engine they make, when they came in I was surprised they even had A/C (I guess it is no longer optional), most of the older vehicles didn't. But even with all the differences, the one that gets me every time is the transmission shifting gears. Stepping on the gas, hearing the engine sound like it is about to explode, the car lurches and the transmission down shifts, and then you start going faster. Eventually. I get that they are cheap and don't have any of the fancy stuff the M3 has, but the lurch from shifting gets on my nerves pretty quick.


----------

